

Ubuntu 14.04 released - pjvds
http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
Most DC&#x27;s are now serving the latest page. Only exception I found is the one for the Nordic region, this still serves the beta release.
======
beaumartinez
Ubuntu 14.04 comes with Python 3.4, but unfortunately, it doesn't bundle the
ensurepip module (and a host of others). By the looks of things, the idea was
to use Ubuntu's own packages instead[1], but it didn't make it in time.

This means that pip being bundled by default—one of Python 3.4 coolest
features—is missing. Trying to create a virtualenv using the bundled
virtualenv module fails as well. Big mess.[2]

[1]
[https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/3.4.0-2ubuntu...](https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/3.4.0-2ubuntu1)

[2]
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/129...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1290847)

~~~
YokoZar
Yes, you still have to apt-get install python3-pip, just like older releases.
This doesn't sound like the worst thing in the world though.

~~~
beaumartinez
Except even then Python 3.4's bundled virtualenv module is still broken. The
omission of the ensurepip module isn't an inconvenience, it breaks Python 3.4
functionality.

------
g8oz
For those of you who find the Unity desktop to be an overweight example of
"designer" solipsism, try out the alternative light weight desktops like
Lubuntu (LXDE based) or Xubuntu (XFCE based).

sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop

~~~
skriticos2
In fact I did that in the past weeks after being a bit weary of the Unity 8
situation. So I grabbed Debian testing and installed it. First I tried Gnome
3, then KDE and XFCE and boy, are they all ugly.

I started with Gnome 3.10 (after ignoring it for most of it's existence except
once in the early time) and it failed to register simple mouse clicks in a
Steam game (the firs thing I tried). It's also sluggish and ugly and hard to
get anything productive done.

So I went to KDE 4.11 next. And it's as ugly as ever. The huge sound indicator
at the bottom is just so ugly. And then they have what looks like a Start menu
thingy to launch applications. Oh boy, that felt odd. Still miles better than
Gnome 3, but nothing I'd like to see on a daily basis.

XFCE is just too bare-bone for me. It's OK in looks, but the task bars are
just clumsy.

So I'm probably sticking to Ubuntu for the next LTS cycle too and see what
comes of the Unity 8 desktop. Sad to see there are no real contenders.

~~~
mdellabitta
To my eye, XFCE in Xubuntu looks a lot better than in ootb Debian. Might want
to give that a whirl.

Also you check out tint2, which is a nice 3rd party panel also used in
Crunchbang.

~~~
hootener
Agree with you XFCE in Xubuntu. I just can't force myself to like Unity, stock
Debian is ugly, and LXDE on Lubuntu looks flat out terrible on my 1080p
monitors. Just a smeary blue and silver mess.

I don't think XFCE is perfect, but it ticks the important boxes for me. So
much so that I just use it out of the box now rather than rolling my own from
a vanilla OpenBox install (a fun exercise, btw).

------
jcastro
Just a reminder that we are now publishing Vagrant boxes as well:

\- [https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu](https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu)

~~~
nirvdrum
Any chance you'll be publishing VMware boxes as well?

~~~
mdaniel
My understanding of Vagrant is that it is a meta virtualization format, so in
theory one could create a Vagrantfile that points at the aforementioned
vagrant boxes and it will use VMware to do the local provisioning (the Vagrant
boxes even use the VMDK disk format, which should make it even easier). In
theory :-)

~~~
nirvdrum
I think if you use Packer you can create boxes in multiple formats. But once
created, the boxes are just simply packaged VMs with some metadata. The
formats are different for VirtualBox and VMware.

------
foobarqux
If you use Emacs and depend on Ctrl-space note that you may have to disable
the keybinding in ibus-setup and restart the ibus daemon. This bug was claimed
to be fixed but it wasn't for me. However I'm running Xmonad with some Gnome
utilities.

~~~
_Satya
The ibus in Ubuntu 14.04 uses Super+Space to switch between languages. Not the
Ctrl+Space anymore. Nevertheless, it's easy to change it to any other key
combination.

~~~
foobarqux
Mine was bound to Ctrl-space in ibus-setup but as I said I have a non-standard
config.

------
ziggamon
Tried to find some sort of release notes, best thing I could find was this:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes)

If someone has a better link, please share!

~~~
munchor
There's a video here[1] with some of the new features. It's not very
comprehensive though.

[http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-
ins...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-
ubuntu-14-04)

~~~
CyberShadow
Did I understand correctly that at 1:25, that video is demonstrating the
introduction of "live window resizing"?

I haven't been following Unity closely, but I thought this feature was present
in OS GUIs since about 1997?

~~~
nawitus
It's probably demonstrating live window resizing for that particular
application.

~~~
mostly_harmless
No, this is a new feature for the display manager. Previously in Ubuntu (with
unity) the window would be the whole window area would get covered by an
orange transparent film, and it was the orange film that would be resized. The
actual window would only resize on release.

Yes, not exactly a revolutionary new feature, but newly enabled in unity by
default.

------
mrinterweb
For some strange reason, the 14.04 release is not showing up for me with "sudo
do-release-upgrade". I have tried to update my primary software source to
their main server and main for the US, and both did not show the availability
of the new release.

As a friendly reminder, if you want to download the release as quickly as
possible, use the torrent from [http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-
downloads](http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads) and be sure
to seed for others.

~~~
blippe
It is by design!

Upgrades between LTS releases are not enabled by default until the first point
release, 14.04.1, scheduled for July. It is recommended that most LTS users
wait until then before upgrading to 14.04. You could add a '-d' flag if you're
in a hurry!

~~~
mrinterweb
I used the '-d' flag and the release that it showed was the development
release. I tried to proceed with the 14.04 development upgrade, but the
upgrade failed.

------
ausjke
From the release notes:

"Hardware support - ARM multiplatform support has been added, enabling you to
build a single ARM kernel image that can boot across multiple hardware
platforms. Additionally, the ARM64 and Power architectures are now fully
supported. "

Really? Can you do openstack with ARM/Power? what do you mean by "fully
supported", does it mean ARM/Power/x86 all have the same set of packages? it
has not been the case in the past.

------
ateevchopra
Its great to see another LTS. Finally time to update 12.04 version.

~~~
keithpeter
Might want to wait until the first 'delta' (14.04.1) round June if you are
happy with 12.04 for a few more months and your machines are used in
production. Rough edges smoothed &c

If it is just a personal machine, have at it, I was using the Ubuntu Gnome
14.04 beta for some weeks with no major issues.

~~~
ilyanep
I'm still on 12.04 LTS and haven't been paying much attention to the updates
since then. Are there any _huge_ changes in between as far as the general day-
to-day experience?

~~~
keithpeter
I've not been following 14.04 _desktop_ and the evolution of the Unity desktop
closely.

Others may wish to comment with specifics here.

The main reason I (as an end user with one laptop) have moved over to Gnome
based UI is LibreOffice and the ALT keyboard mnemonics.

------
neverminder
I don't know about everyone else, but for me "released" means I can download
it from the official location -
[http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop](http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop)
and that is not the case yet.

~~~
pjvds
Not all data center serve the latest page yet.

~~~
bencoder
I'm getting Beta 2, from the UK.

For some reason your other comment explaining this is [dead]. Can't see any
reason why though.

~~~
Toenex
UK here too. 'sudo do-release-upgrade' gives 'No new release found`.

~~~
untothebreach
It's weird, if I go to the web page linked here, I see the release, but
running the 'sudo do-release-upgrade' command reports the same thing as yours.

~~~
karlshea
I seem to remember that when 12 LTS was released that it was a month or so
until you could pull it using do-release-upgrade. Something about wanting to
make sure everything was stable before they pushed it that way? It's been
awhile so I'm not sure.

------
wcchandler
Magnet URI for desktop amd64:

    
    
        magnet:?xt=urn:btih:4d753474429d817b80ff9e0c441ca660ec5d2450&dn=ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com%3A6969%2Fannounce

~~~
hkphooey
Anybody know when Xubuntu and Lubuntu will be updated to 14.04?

Is it usually the same day or a few days later?

~~~
rattray
Lubuntu looks released, Xubuntu has a final beta out [0]

[0] [http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/14-04/](http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/14-04/)

------
bluedino
Do people actually use jigdo?

~~~
codecondo
The design of the homepage suggests that, indeed, people actually use jigdo.

------
pjvds
Desktop and server pages are now pointing to 14.04 as well:

[1]
[http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop](http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop)
[2]
[http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server](http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server)

------
orik
Can anyone comment on the difference between the PC and the Mac 64 bit images?

~~~
pjvds
amd64 images use BIOS or UEFI. Macs use a variant of EFI (an earlier version
of what's now called UEFI), they apparently can't cope with multi-catalog CDs
and the MAC variant images fix this.

See:
[http://askubuntu.com/a/40480/117820](http://askubuntu.com/a/40480/117820)

~~~
DanBC
Can anyone talk about how well a Macbook Pro copes with the UEFI version of
Ubuntu?

Fedora 20 on a 2009 13" MBP is an unfun experience. Using the UEFI boot means
you get broken graphics drivers. Using the regular boot means you have to hold
boot to get the image boot menu every time you power on. (I think - I could
easily be wrong). You have to make sure the disk is blessed otherwise there's
a large boot delay. (Fedora 20 doesn't use the right Broadcom drivers which
means some interesti g catch22 about needing to connect to the internet to get
WIFI drivers but not being able to because lol no drivers.)

I don't want to rant about Fedora when most of this is my lack of knowledge.
But the combination of Gnome3 and this kind of fiddling around was odd and
reminded me of a much older install experience. (Having said all that, Fedora
20 is nice and does have some really nice features.)

~~~
gtaylor
> Can anyone talk about how well a Macbook Pro copes with the UEFI version of
> Ubuntu?

I don't know if this is still a case, but I was unable to use the proprietary
nvidia drivers booting in pure UEFI mode (not BIOS compatible mode). I know
that they've done a tone of UEFI work in grub/linux since then, so it's
possible that this is no longer an issue.

~~~
qubitcoder
So far, Ubuntu 14.04 is working flawlessly here on a MacBook Pro with retina
display (2012).

Just speaking personally here. I've never been this impressed by a Linux
release. If you have an HiDPI screen, then be prepared for a treat. It's
absolutely stunning. It's fast, gorgeous, and near pixel perfect. Using the
beta over the past few weeks has rekindled the joy and excitement of first
discovering Linux as a kid (anyone remember those CDs in the back of
magazines?)

The font rendering and window elements are now as sharp as OSX. The new
version of GNOME provides integer scaling for all UI elements, not just text.
That means no more huge fonts with tiny menu bars. Fonts look even better with
anti-aliasing disabled using the gnome-tweak tool (IMHO). After years of
tweaking ugly fonts & window managers, and being spoiled by a “retina”
display, this is such a refreshing & welcome change to see in a mainstream
distribution. After installing the restricted Nvidia driver, Unity is smooth
and intuitive. It's clear they've put some effort into fixing the UI
annoyances of prior versions.

This was my first time ever installing Linux on a Mac. I've always used a
virtual machine. The first attempt using rEFInd was successful, but somewhat
tedious. But then I found an easier way.

I installed rEFInd on OSX, booted into the Ubuntu Live Desktop, and then ran
the installer with “ubiquity -b”. This worked. But Unity was a bit sluggish.
This is because Ubuntu installs the open source version of the Nvidia driver
by default (called “nouveau”). I learned the hard way that the restricted
Nvidia drivers will not work with this boot method. If anyone else ends up
with a frozen black screen, just do an F2 when rEFInd comes up, and add "text"
to the boot command. Then you can remove the Nvidia drivers in console mode
(although you'll need perfect vision for this, or a magnifying glass).

Now the easy way. The Ubuntu install tool provides several options on the
first screen – one of which is to 'Install Ubuntu alongside OSX'.

I booted back into OSX, removed rEFInd, and deleted the Linux partitions - so
now I just had the Mavericks partition, followed by free space. Download the
Mac version of the ISO & create the installation USB courtesy of Google's
assistance.

Now you can simply reboot OSX, hold down the Option key, and select the USB
drive. Select the 'Install alongside Mac' option. It will automatically
install to the free space. If you need Wifi during the installation, just open
the terminal and run 'apt-get install bcm*'. This will load the Broadcom
drivers & you'll be able to install any updates. Reboot to your desktop. Now
use the Ubuntu software tool to install the Nvidia restricted drivers. Reboot
once more, and savor the pixels and speed.

That's all there is to it. I'm going write this up in a blog post, along with
some post-install tweaks (enabling the keys for brightness & the keyboard
backlight, installing flux, vim/sublime, and remapping the keys in a Mac-
friendly way). Just FYI, the various incarnations of Chrome do not yet support
HiDPI on Linux. However, the Firefox Aurora version is fantastic (just set the
scaling option in the about:config page).

~~~
gtaylor
Wow, this is really informative and thorough. Thanks for going through all of
this. I've got an older MBP 2010 that was a real pain the last time I tried to
install Ubuntu (13.10) when OSX got me pretty irate.

The other big gripe I had was the touchpad. It was weirdly sensitive and
didn't understand many gestures. The weirdly sensitive part is probably the
biggest deal, as any incidental brush was picked up. I guess OSX ignores
certain patterns to cut down on the accidental movements.

------
arunk-s
Can anyone point the link to ubuntu gnome 14.04 ( final release ) ? All I can
get is the trusty beta 2 on their official ubuntugnome.org.

~~~
bebop
[http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-
gnome/releases/trusty/relea...](http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-
gnome/releases/trusty/release/)

------
bsg75
At this point this is a link to beta 2 from March.

~~~
sp332

      ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso             17-Apr-2014 01:35  964M
    

Seems ok now?

~~~
bsg75
It is showing for me now.

------
plg
it still shows beta at the link given above

------
sobering
Anyone have any guesses as to when this will be available on DigitalOcean?

Edit: As of five minutes ago, it's showing up!

------
marshray
Figures! I installed my first Ubuntu in years, 12.04.4 LTS, literally
yesterday.

------
kuchaguangjie
Since 10.10, when unity as desktop, ubuntu desktop is dead ... f..k Mark ...

~~~
octopus
Nobody stops you to install an alternate GUI on top of Ubuntu or install other
Linux distro. HN is not the place for ad hominem attacks (even if you don't
like the way Mark changes Ubuntu).

------
homulilly
So can you move the application dock to the bottom of the screen without
recompiling yet?

------
floor_
Does Ubuntu still shill out personal data to Amazon?

~~~
celebril
Not all monetisation is "Shilling", floor_.

If people could stop being so paranoid about nothing (the data is anonimised
before sent for goodness' sake) then technology can advance much easier and
quicker.

~~~
null_ptr
What does sending your local search terms to Canonical and Amazon do to
advance technology, exactly? All these desperate attempts at monetization off
users' privacy are disgusting, and it's sad to see companies big and small
stoop to that level.

~~~
jcastro
Local search terms aren't sent to the web, the Dash is a search box for local
and remote sources (it tells you in the description before you type anything
in there. The point is for you to be able to search everything in one spot. So
you can do `github:docker`, or `wiki:dinosaurs` or whatever.

You can either explicitly search locally by using Super-A, or turn off online
search in the dash entirely via the privacy panel.

------
ForHackernews
What's the deal with this "Ubuntu Browser" being set as the default?

I feel like Canonical has a serious Not Invented Here problem, where they keep
trying to re-invent the wheel by writing their own desktop environment, window
manager, browser, startup system, etc.

~~~
0x420
Rebranding stuff isn't Not Invented Here syndrome. Relax. They didn't re-
invent anything. It's just Firefox with a few patches for integrating with
their desktop environment. Plus, they gave up on their startup system. They'll
be switching to systemd in future releases.

~~~
commandar
>It's just Firefox with a few patches for integrating with their desktop
environment.

Debian upstream does the same thing. Mozilla doesn't allow use of the Firefox
trademark for non-Mozilla builds.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_Weasel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_Weasel)

~~~
0x420
It seems we were both wrong. Forhackernews was most likely referring to the
new web app system. Websites that register themselves as web apps get their
own launcher icons, run in their own window, show desktop notifications, etc.,
and they're powered by Ubuntu's custom QML-based browser which is referred to
as Ubuntu Browser. Firefox is still there, and still branded as Firefox.
Ubuntu Browser isn't intended to replace it outright.

------
gary4gar
Downloading via Bittorrent! Getting 12.04 LTS with great speeds.

